# I need a little bit of advice please.



## scootamum (14 Jun 2015)

It doesn't matter how I do it, or how careful I am, I always seems to end up syphoning shrimplets out of my tank during water changes.

Has anyone got any good tips on how I can avoid this? 




Thanks!


----------



## boots (14 Jun 2015)

i use a nylon stocking over the hose


----------



## JohnC (14 Jun 2015)

I use a longer syphon on shrimp tanks so I can watch if I'm sucking any up and stop the flow (pinching the hose) to let them swim out again.


----------



## scootamum (15 Jun 2015)

boots said:


> i use a nylon stocking over the hose


 Thanks - I think I'll try this method.


----------



## scootamum (15 Jun 2015)

JohnC said:


> I use a longer syphon on shrimp tanks so I can watch if I'm sucking any up and stop the flow (pinching the hose) to let them swim out again.


 
I use a really narrow tube, with my finger partially over the tank end of it to prevent shrimplets from being sucked up.  The shrimp I am accidentally sucking up are really teeny tiny (not even 1/2 cm in size), so I don't even notice them swimming nearby. 

It's only because I always check my water bucket with a torch before I dispose of the water, that I notice them swimming around in there.  I rescued six from my bucket on Saturday.


----------



## mr. luke (11 Jul 2015)

I use a mit of mesh over the inlet and syphon from the surface rather than the substrate


----------

